# Brand new S&W 640 Pre Lock!



## kashton (Sep 8, 2007)

WOOHOO, I just brought home my NIB S&W 640 Pre-Lock! 

The trigger pull is SO SWEET, better than any S&W I've ever shot or held before... no kidding.



It feels GREAT in my pocket Desantis Nemesis holster! The perfect weight. It feels solid but not too heavy. This has instantly become my favorite CCW!

What is the best ammunition for SD? Right now I have 130 grain Federal Hydra-Shok .357 magnums...

Kevin


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good find that is a great weapon. I don't see anything wrong with what you are using as long as you can hit with it. Good luck.


----------



## astrogus (Sep 16, 2007)

I got the same gun 3 weeks ago and have put 200 various rounds through it. I like .38+p's the best. It's fun to use .357's but it kicks like a mule. I'm impressed with how accurate I've been with it too. Congrats, its my new favorite CCW also. I sold my compact 9mm after shooting it the first time.


----------

